# Physical Therapy code eval and activity with 59 modifier



## amyschneberger (Jan 8, 2009)

My physical therapist seems to believe that he can code an eval 97001 or reeval 97002 along with a TA (97530) and/or TE (97110) as long as he appends a -59 modifier.  Are these activity codes considered bundled into the eval code or is it a separte billable procedure since everything is pertaining to the same diagnosis?   thanks for your help


----------



## prideandjy2003 (Jan 14, 2009)

The eval and re-eval are both billable along with 97110 and 97530.  The 97001 does not need a 59 modifer and should not be considered bundled.  The 97002  is considered bundled, but if the re-evaluation is done during a seperate time frame from the other codes (ie, the first 30 minutes was used for the re-evaluation, then 10 minutes for the TE/TA), you can append a 59 modifier. Be sure documentation supports the time spent on each service.  Hope this was of some help.

~Kascia Henderson, CPC  


--My physical therapist seems to believe that he can code an eval 97001 or reeval 97002 along with a TA (97530) and/or TE (97110) as long as he appends a -59 modifier. Are these activity codes considered bundled into the eval code or is it a separte billable procedure since everything is pertaining to the same diagnosis? thanks for your help--


----------

